# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Предновогодние хлопоты

## yakudza

Расскажите, как вы готовитесь к наступающему Новому Году? Планируете ли всё заранее, или идёт как идёт? Как украшаете свой дом? Что вкусненького планируете приготовить? И что волшебное готовите для своих деток?

----------


## yakudza

Мы пару дней назад украсили дом и нарядили ёлку (у нас искусственная). На окно 1 этажа повесили гирлянду. И дома красиво, и с улицы видно)) весело))) На окна дождик повесили. Сразу настроение поднялось. Гирляну каждый вечер включаем. И Вике нравится, и мы как дети довольные)))

Насчет меню ещё сильно не думали. Но Гера (муж) хочет манты (только приготовить заранее и заморозить). Думаю, салатик какой-нибудь сделаем. Гера скачал электронную кулинарную книгу с картинками на каждый шаг - и очень вдохновлён на "приготовить что-нибудь отуда". Ну и мандарины обязательно. Ещё мой папа отменно готовит рыбу. Большую типа толстолобик или белый амур 3-5 кг. Наверное будет и в этот раз. В один из праздничных дней хочу приготовить бешпармак. Когда мы были в КЗ, Герина мама отменно его готовила. Мне бы так научиться)))

----------


## Ramadana

Очень много информации в интернете и в прогнозах по новогоднему столу - с какими традициями встречать КРОЛИКА/КОТА (2011):

Следует исключить из новогоднего меню блюда из кролика. Лучше всего отказать от мясных блюд, ведь кролик очень доброе и безобидное животное. 
Стихия наступающего 2011 года – металл, поэтому на столе стоит поставить металлические украшения: подставки для свечей, вазу, красивые столовые приборы из серебра. В центре праздничного стола желательно поставить блюдо с апельсинами, мандаринами и желтыми яблоками. Яблоки обязательно должны появиться на вашем новогоднем столе в любом виде – новый хозяин по достоинству оценит такую заботу! Если вы хотите, чтобы следующий 2011 год кролика принес вам удачу, то лучше включить в новогоднее меню лимоны и морковку – они непременно понравятся кролику. 
Новогодние рецепты на 2011 год, в основном, состоят из вегетарианских блюд. Не стоит забывать, что наступающий 2011 год – год еще одного животного – кота. Поэтому при выборе праздничных рецептов необходимо учесть и предпочтения кота. На новогодний стол, вместо мяса, можно приготовить сочную и ароматную рыбу – очень легкое и вкусное блюдо, а самое главное понравится новому хозяину. Отличным дополнением к рыбе станут новогодние закуски и салаты из различных овощей и зелени: петрушки, укропа, листьев салата – кролику они придутся по вкусу.

Очень даже неплохой новогодний стол получается))))

----------


## kiara

Пока поделюсь рецептами на НГ. Мои проверенные, же сготовленные не раз.
*1) десерт* - оч душевно!! *Пана кота из козьего сыра* *если не лю козий, то можно и Филадельфию и Маскарпоне из коровьего молока взять*
Ингредиенты:
100 мл козьего молока,
250 мл сливок (35 ,
250 г мягкого козьего сыра (типа Шевре),
100 г сахара,
50 г меда,
10 г желатина,
300 г клубники,
5 листочков зеленого базилика.
Приготовление:
1. Замочить желатин в козьем молоке на 40 мин (молоко должно быть из холодильника). Затем прогреть молоко на тихом огне (но не доводить до кипения!) до полного растворения желатина. Снять с огня, добавить мед и половину сахара, хорошо перемешать и остудить. Добавить козий сыр, взбить миксером до однородной массы.
2. Отдельно взбить сливки с оставшимся сахаром до плотной пены, добавить сливки в сырную массу и аккуратно перемешать.
3. Взять половину ягод клубники, каждую разрезать пополам, выложить на дно глубокой формы, посыпать нарезанным базиликом. Сверху выложить сырную массу и убрать в холодильник на 4-6 часов.
4. Оставшимися ягодами клубники украсить готовый десерт.
Французский пирог с грушами - объедение!
тесто бризе:
- мука - 170г
- сливочное масло - 100г
- сахар - 2 ст.л.
- яйцо (желток) -1 шт.
для верху:
- яйцо - 1 шт.
- яйцо (желток) -1 шт.
- сливки - 150 мл
- ванильная эссенция - несколько капель
для начинки:
- груши (спелые) - 3-4 шт.
- черный шоколад (70 - 100г
- сахар - 1-2 ст.л.
Просеять муку на стол. Сделать в центре колодец. Соединить масло (оно должно быть чуть мягким - см советы ниже), желток, сахар, соль и 1 ст л холодной воды. Вылить в центр смесь и замесить с мукой. Если тесто слишком крошится, добавьте еще 1 ст л воды и помните руками 4-5 раз. Оно должно получиться мягким и неприлипающим к рукам. Скатайте шар, заверните его в пергамент или пленку и остужайте в холодильнике 15 мин, пока оно не станет твердым. 
Взять низкую круглую форму с разъемным дном диаметром 24 см. Раскатать тесто на столе, стараясь использовать как можно меньше муки. Положить тесто в форму и слегка прижать к стенкам. Проткнуть основание вилкой и остудить в холодильнике еще 15 мин. Разогреть духовку до 180 С и нагреть противень. 
Для начинки. Для крема взбить 1 целое яйцо, яичный желток, сливки и ваниль. Порезать пополам груши, очистить от кожуры и семян. Нарезать груши тонкими ломтиками поперек, сохраняя их форму. Посыпать шоколадом тесто. 
Разложить груши на шоколаде, как лепестки цветка. Залить кремом. Поставить форму с тортом на противень и запекать 10 мин. Снизить температуру духовки до 180С и печь еще 20-25 мин до появления коричневой корочки. Если груши не закарамелизировались, поставьте торт под гриль на 2-3 минуты. Дать торту остыть 5-10 мин перед тем, как доставать. 
Подавать при комнатной температуре. 
*2) горячее не мясное*: Поленнта с креветками
Ингредиенты:
200 г кукурузной крупы,
700 г рыбного или куриного бульона,
30 г вяленых томатов,
30 г маслин без косточек,
120 г тигровых креветок,
40 г любого зеленого салата(например, руккола или фризе),
1 ст. ложка муки
Для соуса:
4 стебля лимонного сорго,
1 небольшая головка репчатого лука (лучше шалот),
2 картофелины,
8 ст. ложек оливкового масла,
50 г сливочного масла,
300 г молока,
соль, перец
Приготовление:
1. В разогретую кастрюлю влить 25 г оливкового масла. Всыпать кукурузную крупу, обжарить 1-2 мин, постоянно помешивая, крупа должна слегка потемнеть. Затем влить треть бульона и варить на тихом огне, постоянно помешивая. По мере того, как жидкость выпаривается, снова и снова доливать бульон, не забывая мешать. Как только весь бульон выпарится, добавить сливочное масло, измельченные маслины и томаты, посолить и перемешать. Кукурузная крупа должна остаться чуть недоваренной и упругой.
2. Застелить противень или форму с высокими бортами пергаментом. На противень ровным слоем выложить крупу. Накрыть вторым слоем пергамента и равномерно придавить любым прессом (можно взять второй противень). Оставить при комнатной температуре на 3-4 часа.
3. Репчатый лук и картофель очистить и нарезать небольшими кусками. Нарезать стебель лимонного сорго. Овощи смешать и обжарить в сотейнике на оливковом масле 3-4 мин. Затем залить кипятком (заранее вскипятите чайник) и варить, пока картофель не будет готов. Слить воду, добавить молоко. Довести до кипения, проварить еще 1-2 мин. снять с огня, слегка остудить. Затем пробить в блендере или процессоре и пропустить через сито.
4. Застывшую кукурузную кашу (поленту) нарезать на квадраты (сторона 5 см). Каждый брикетик поленты слегка обвалять в муке и обжарить на оливковом масле до аппетитного золотистого цвета. Затем убрать поленту в духовку на 5-7 мин.
5. Тем временем тигровые креветки очистить и обжарить на оливковом масле. Посолить, поперчить.
6. Выложить на тарелку несколько брикетиков поленты, поверх - тигровые креветки и листья салата.
Соус можно подать отдельно или полить им блюдо.
3) *Паштет для мясоедов:*
Террин из куриной печени
Ингредиенты:
400 г куриной печени,
150 г сливочного масла,
150 г замороженного шпината,
50 г сыровяленой ветчины или бекона (нарезанных тонкими длинными ломтиками),
50 г коньяка,
50 г портвейна,
соль, перец
Приготовление:
1. Печень вымыть, очистить от пленок. Нарезать небольшими кусочками. Сложить печень в миску или пластиковый контейнер, посолить, поперчить. Добавить портвейн и коньяк, хорошо перемешать, накрыть пленкой и убрать в холодильник на 1-1,5 часа.
2. Шпинат разморозить, если он стал влажным - дать стечь. Затем опустить на 30 секунд в кипящую соленую воду. Достать и хорошо отжать на салфетке.
3. Духовку разогреть до 130 0с. Маринованную печень выложить на противень и запечь в духовке 15-20 минут. Затем печень слегка охладить, тщательно перемешать с размягченным сливочным маслом.
4. Форму для террина (прямоугольная форма с высокими бортами) застелить пленкой. Вторым слоем выстелить форму
ветчиной или беконом (длинные тонкие ломтики должны идти поперек формы, закрывать дно и свешиваться наружу за борта). Взять половину печени с маслом и выложить в форму поверх ветчины ровным слоем. Затем выложить слой шпината, а поверх - оставшуюся печень. Прикрыть террин ветчиной, свисающей с бортов формы.
5. Накрыть пленкой или пергаментом. Выровнять поверхность террина, слегка прижав массу руками или нетяжелым прессом (идеально - если это будет вторая форма точно такого же размера, на 3-4 см наполненная водой). Убрать на 2-3 часа в холодильник, чтобы террин застыл.
Французский паштет:
- печень говяжья - 500г
- грудинка свиная копченая - 125г
- чеснок - 0.5-1 зубчик
- лук репчатый - 3 средних головки
- перец молотый черный - 1.2 ч. л.
- коньяк - 30 мл
- сало - 80-100г
- соль - 1 ч.л.
Печень, свиную грудинку, чеснок и лук варят до тех пор, пока печень не станет розовой на срезе. Затем все пропускают через мясорубку, добавляют соль, перец, коньяк и растирают до получения однородной массы. Фарш кладут в форму, накрывают сверху ломтиками свиного сала, закрывают промасленной бумагой (или фольгой) и ставят на противень с горячей водой (или в глубокую форму, чтобы был эффект водяной бани). Противень оставляют на 1.5 часа в духовке. Готовый паштет охлаждают в форме, затем выкладывают на блюдо и нарезают тонкими ломтиками.
*Рыбное горячее:* Рыба в сырном суфле
- камбала или палтус - 6 кусков (около 900г)
- яйцо (желтки) - 6 шт.
- яйцо (белки) - 8 шт.
- сыр швейцарский - 120г
- масло сливочное - 3 ст. л.
- перец черный молотый, соль - по вкусу
Филе свернуть трубочками, обвязать нитками и обжарить в масле до полуготовности (около 5 минут), посолить, поперчить. Формочки смазать маслом, в каждую положить по куску рыбы (они должны быть сухими). 
Сыр измельчить на терке, растереть с желтками до получения однородной массы, ввести в сбитые в крепкую пену белки и выложить в формочки поверх рыбы. 
Формочки поставить в сильно нагретую духовку примерно минут на 15 (время следует определить опытным путем). Готовое суфле должно быть пышным, с зажаренной корочкой. 
Щука с мятой
Для рецепта Вам потребуются:
- щука (филе) - 1кг
- сливочное масло (растопленное) - 60г
- растительное масло - 4 ст.л.
- лимонный сок - 4 ст.л.
- веточки мяты - 6 шт.
- соль, перец - по вкусу
Посыпьте филе солью и перцем. Смешайте растопленное сливочное масло или растительное масло, лимонный сок и рубленую мяту. Смажьте филе этой смесью, затем готовьте их в гриле при средней температуре в течение 5 минут. Переверните рыбу, снова намажьте ее мятной смесью и готовьте в гриле еще 5 минут или до готовности. подавайте, украсив побегами мяты.

Девочки - почему-то вместо значка "проценты" форум пишет смайлики...*Там, где рожицы - это проценты))))*

----------


## kiara

4) *салаты*: Рыбный
Продукты: 1 кг филе любой рыбы (окунь, треска, семга, сибас и т. д.), 50 мл портвейна, 125 мл воды, 2 ст. ложки изюма, горсть кедровых орешков, щепотка шафрана, щепотка морской соли, горсть листьев кинзы.
Рыбу вымыть, просушить бумажным полотенцем, нарезать небольшими кусочками и присыпать солью.
Подогреть в небольшой кастрюльке портвейн. В миску положить изюм и шафран, залить теплым портвейном, оставить на несколько минут. Слегка поджарить кедровые орешки.
Выложить изюм с портвейном на сковороду, влить воду, довести все до кипения. Затем добавить кусочки рыбы и потомить их в сковороде по 1 минуте на каждой стороне.
Выложить рыбу на тарелку, соус уварить на сильном огне. Полить рыбу соусом с изюмом и присыпать кедровыми орешками и кинзой.
Овощной с руколлой
-75-100 гр. смеси салатных листьев(обязательно с рукколой)
-8 помидорок черри
-140 гр. маленьких шариков моцареллы
-25 гр. вяленых томатов
-1 небольшой огурец
-1ст.л. сока лимона
-3 ст.л. соуса песто
Приготовление:
Вяленые томаты залить кипятком на 30 секунд. Воду слить, обсушить и нарезать тонкой соломкой.
Огурец порезать соломкой. Салатные листья промыть и очень хорошо обсушить. Сложить их в миску, полить соком лимона и добавить 2 ст. л. соуса песто, порезанные вяленые томаты и огерец. Аккуратно перемешать.
Выложить в центр тарелки по половине салатной смеси. Помидорки черри разрезать пополам и равномерно разложить по краю тарелки. Шарики моцареллы целиком разложить между помидорками.
1 ст.л. соуса песто смешать с 1 ст.л. оливкового масла и 1ст.л. воды. Полить этой смесью черри и моцареллу.
Для соуса песто: 
Соедините в комбайне 50 гр. тертого пармезана, 2 ст.л. кедровых орешков, 2 зубчика чеснока, пучок базилика, соль и перец. Измельчите, а затем не выключая комбайна, тоненькой струйкой влейте 100-150мл. оливкового масла.
На этот год я еще свое не составила, позже поделюсь еще интересненьким.

----------


## Panda

нашла актуальную иллюстрацию (комикс Херлуфа Бидструпа)

----------


## Jazz

> нашла актуальную иллюстрацию (комикс Херлуфа Бидструпа)


Ага, я восьмой этап только что закончила - все подарки упаковала.)))))

----------


## Kusya

такие неожиданные мысли пришли к нам в этом новом году: мы с мужем решили не врать ребенку, что дед мороз приходит к нам домой и кладет подарок под елку. 
конечно все понятно, что это чудо, что это почти самое яркое событие из детства...но ведь реально получается, что рано или поздно ребенок обязательно узнает, что это чудо (самое чудесное и прекрасное) было враньем, причем врали самые близкие люди наглым образом, причем узнает скорее всего от друзей...и вот кому после этого верить? (задумается ребенок)
ведь мы можем и других много чудес ему предоставить: поездка на море, ночевка в палатке в лесу, клоун на день рождения и еще много-много чего, без вранья...
а дед мороз пусть будет на открытках, в книжках, на утренниках.. а подарочки под елку кладут родные друг другу (лазить под елку по утрам, это конечно здорово!)..
вот такие мысли нас посетили, и как потом выяснилось в разговоре с моей близкой подругой, они решили также, мы даже не сговаривались)) а вы что думаете?

----------


## kazangi

а мы говорим про Деда Мороза и когда Уля подрастет поедем к нему в гости - в Великий Устюг! Сейчас есть возможность не врать ребенку))) Ведь есть же официальная резиденция Деда, и сам Дед. Мы лишь немного приукрашиваем его образ тем, что говорим про раскладывание подарков под елки, добавляем волшебства. Дети так устроены, что даже если точно знают, что и как на самом деле, все равно чуточку, но верят в чудеса. Детство - это же сказки, волшебники, фантазии и мечты попасть в сказку. Имхо, неспроста из века в век волшебные сказки любят все дети, значит это надо для их развития. А Дед Мороз - тоже часть сказки.

----------


## yakudza

Я пока не пойму, что именно поняла Вика про Деда Мороза, но мы ей говорим, что он есть, и приносит подарки.
Есть у меня еще племянница. Ей 8 лет и она верит, что он есть, что он приходит и оставляет ей подарки. И пишет ему письма на почте. Там оказывается какая-то форма есть с набором желаемых подарков, так она очень возмущалась, что то, что она хотела, туда не включено. Но она подписала где-то, и желаемое получила. 
И если кто-то скажет ей, что Деда Мороза нет, она его "задавит интеллектом" и переубедит.
Вообще, наверняка уже много что подмывало ее веру, но пока она хочет, она будет верить. И это прекрасно!

----------


## Jazz

A я вот что вспомнила по этому поводу. Мне 5 лет, я в детском саду в раздевалке. Зима, вечер, я и еще несколько ребят собираемся домой. И я "с пеной у рта" доказываю им, что Дед Мороз существует. При этом я точно знаю, что на елке в садике вместо Деда Мороза переодетая воспитательница из соседней группы и что подарки, пока я сплю, мне под елку кладут мои любимые родители (несмотря на то, что родители всегда дарили нам презенты накануне НГ, а под елкой - как будто от Деда). Но при этом все равно спорю с ребятами, что Дед Мороз есть, и реально верю в это.
Мне не нужно было тогда внутри себя состыковывать эти несостыковывающиеся вещи: новогодние елки и подарки отдельно, а Чудо отдельно. И никакой лжи я в этом не чувствовала. И даже когда я уже стала жить отдельно от родителей, все равно, приходя 1 января к ним домой, обнаруживала под елкой сладкий подарок. И очень бы хотела, чтобы это маленькое чудо происходило в моей жизни и сейчас (увы...) Поэтому и Тимошке, наверно, все-таки будем класть подарки под елку от Деда Мороза.

----------


## Kusya

Jazz, очень трогательная история)) девочки, я вот совсем с вами согласная)) и чудеса, и добрые волшебные сказки очень нужны всем! и дед мороз без сомненья существует, и на утренник мы к нему ходили, и даже может в этот Устюг поедем... просто я несколько раз видела как детки кладут ему письма в морозилку, а потом горько переживают разочарование...и я очень не хочу такого для сына((   
эта традиция достаточно молодая (у наших родителей не принято было подарки под елку класть), и поэтому мне кажется что ничего жизненно важного ребенок не потеряет, если будет знать что подарки под елку кладут родители (тем более что уже в 6-7 лет почти все дети знают)
...никого не хотела обидеть или переубедить, просто вот такие мысли появились, захотелось поделиться..

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, ну как подготовка? Делитесь, что делаете, и что нужно непременно успеть еще сделать?

У меня мама неожиданно озаботилась идеей привести нам в этом году Деда Мороза. Ищем кандидатов, продумываем сценарий))) 3 года - какраз самый возраст для чудес и волшебства))

----------


## kazangi

мы почему-то никак не готовимся(( долго отсутствие снега что ли сказывается... Папа наш будет дедоморозить где-то))) Наверное, пора елку наряжать.

----------


## Jazz

А мы тоже пока не готовимся. Ну, разве что, только подарки готовим. Начнем не раньше 25 декабря. Я не люблю когда слишком рано - теряю ощущение праздника. Вот поставили в этом году в городе елки и иллюминацию в начале декабря. Тим поначалу ими интересовался-восторгался, а теперь даже не замечает. Потому пока подождем.)))

----------


## polya

Настроение супер праздничное - шитье новогодних костюмов, а особенно игрушек, очень располагает. Ну и старший ТАК ждет, что заражает и меня.)

----------


## Веснушка

а мы делали снеговиков, костюм динозавра уже готов, режем снежинки, сегодня флажков нарезали. начали разрисовывать окна, в результате все мои рисунки гошан закрасил))))все смыла, попыталась снова нарисовать уже карандашами для окон, опять та же фишка))))) может, нарисуем еще что то))) сходили в магаз сегодня, купили мишуры, огоньков)) самоое классное приготовление погода нам подбросила! второй день из снега не вылезаем!!!! хоть бы не растаял! ну и гошик конечно ждет! вчера снег выпал, он говорит, ну все, сегодня ночью новый год придет!)))))))))))

----------


## IRISCHKA

Да, погода порадовала, столько снега! Даже настроение как-то улучшилось. Мы тоже украшаем дом мишурой, гирляндами, вырезаем снежинки; платья-костюмы новогодние каждый день примеряем, предпраздничная атмосфера "витает" вокруг, здорово! Дети так ждут праздника, подарков, каких-то чудес... И всех вокруг заряжают этим. Что не говори, эта предновогодняя суета очень приятна.

----------


## yakudza

Скоро новый год!))))))))))

----------


## kazangi

а ведь верно!)) я пока только подарки начала готовить, впервые действительно заранее, а не 30-31 декабря)))

----------


## летняя мама

Правда, скоро)
Детишки мои уже смастерили ящик почтовый , почта Деда мороза(раньше покупные вешали). И каждый день заходят на сайт Деда мороза http://www.dom-dm.ru/, пишут ему письма играют и ..считают дни до НГ.
Подарки уже запасаемся). В прошлом году незадолго до НГ прочитала про вытынаки http://stranamasterov.ru/node/279489. Очень хочется сделать такие, учитывая трудоемкость процесса,пора браться за дело.

----------


## kiara

О даааааа!!!!!
Мы с Ником раньше это дело пробовали, у меня книга есть (изд-во Бурда) там есть шаблоны с сюжетами-если кому надо, можно ксерокопии сделать, на Лелю могу прихватить.
Но эти прям такие сложные....Где ж ночей-то взять))))*днем я ну никак не могу)

----------


## kiara

Тут ссыль оставлю еще - http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...=7959#post7959

----------


## летняя мама

http://produmamka.livejournal.com/6602.html
новогодние открытки, которые можно сделать с детьми

----------


## летняя мама

http://produmamka.livejournal.com/7875.html а здесь ёлочки

----------


## Лёля

А у нас самый основной праздничный салат "Тиффани". В основном только его и съедают весь. 
Рецепт.
1 крупный отварной куриный окорочок
 3 вареных яйца
 150 г твердого сыра
 150-200 г винограда
 немного измельченных грецких орехов
 майонез
Укладываем слоями измельченную курицу, тертые яйца, сыр, измельченные орехи (можно мелко порезать, но я предпочитаю в блендере в порошок измельчать). Все слои прослаиваются майонезом. Украшаем половинками крупного зеленого винограда, убрав предварительно косточки. Делать лучше заранее, чтобы пропитался.

----------


## kiara

Девочки-начинаем/продолжаем Предновогодний марафон!
Как подготовка?
Может кто уже ёлочки нарядил?
Мы с Ку уже успели на одной побывать))) Можно покажу, для вдохновения и создания праздничной атмосферы (дневник то не все видят мой).
005_ретушь.jpg
А теперь,собственно давайте уже поделимся кто что на стол праздничный выбирает?
У меня что-то кризис.....
Я столько переготовила уже, домашних не удивишь почти, фуагра, я конечно, не готовила и лобстера тоже. Но и не тянет)))
Муж смеется - давай селедку под шубой))))))

----------


## Лёля

А я в этом году хочу пару салатов и много маленких закусочек понемногу наделать: сырные шарики с разными обсыпками; тарталетки с икрой, салатиками и начинками (пока не знаю какими), рулетики из лаваша с сыром, кинзой и чесноком; греночки с помидорами, чесноком и майонезом, бутербродики маленькие с красной рыбой и тому подобное.

----------


## Лёля

Жаль наш уже традиционный Бабушкин рулет из Линии купить не удалось. В прошлый раз, когда в Линию ездила, они закончились, а больше в этом году уже туда не поеду.

----------


## kiara

Люди, а в этом году* ЁЛКИ ХОТЬ ГДЕ-ТО ПРОДАЮТСЯ?!*  Мы с прошлой недели ни единого ёлочного базара до вчерашней ночи не обнаружили....Звонили даже дежурному по Горуправе-не дозвонились, правда)
Список мест, указанных на всевозможных калужских ресурсах-портала, в реальности пуст и ёлками там пока и не пахнет....

----------


## Амина

А я вообще готовить не хочу) Ну разве что к ужину сделаю мясо по-царски для ощущения праздника, а ночью у нас все равно никто не ест)))

----------


## летняя мама

> Может кто уже ёлочки нарядил?
> Мы с Ку уже успели на одной побывать))) Можно покажу, для вдохновения и создания праздничной атмосферы


Ага, мы нарядили.Дед Мороз в воскресенье принес, забыл на подоконнике у открытого окна огромную красную пуговицу)) Впервые за много лет стеклянными игрушками, и новыми, и из нашего с мужем детства.
Фотка суперская. Очень Кузя в рубашечке понравился.




> Люди, а в этом году[B] ЁЛКИ ХОТЬ ГДЕ-ТО ПРОДАЮТСЯ?!


Да!!! Сегодня с утра были замечены на Театралке, прямо сразу за памятником денежному мешку.Мы в этом году снова не решились на живую((( Хотя так хотелось. Но веточки в вазах обязательно будут.



> А я вообще готовить не хочу) Ну разве что к ужину сделаю мясо по-царски для ощущения праздника, а ночью у нас все равно никто не ест)))


Я что-то тоже. Думаю, максимум стейки семи запеку. +оливки, сыр, орешки какие-нибудь. И мандарины, много-много. Еще мужу Дед Мороз принесет 5 кг горького шоколада. И мы ночью не едим! Мы в парке на санках катаемся!

Пы.Сы. еще утка в морозилке ждет своего часа, может к Рождеству? И надо бы печенек имбирных испечь или пряничков.Уже много рецептов испробовала, свой идеальный так и не нашла. Если поделитесь, буду рада.  И чем эти печеньки украшать? Глазурь из сырого белка -что-то побаиваюсь. Сахарные карандаши -даже всеядный младшенький с печенек их счищал.

Сынуля в этот раз новогодними поделками из палочек для мороженого увлекся(елочки, снежинки и самолетики в основном мастерит). Когда в окрестных магазинах палочек не осталось, решили не мелочиться, съездили в Медтехнику, купили большую упаковку деревянных шпателей)

----------


## kiara

*Оказывается* ёлочных базаров не было из-за морозов, хвойные нельзя рубить в мороз, о как! А вчера с первым оттаиванием, поехали ароматные вереницы в город) Мы вечером ждали, пока разгрузят машину))))купили такую ёлку классную!
не могу без живой ёлки, варварство, знаю...но не могу.
А почему обязательно кушать ночью?)))) Мы и обычно ужинаем в 10-12 ночи))) И Новый год тоже не будет исключением) А соб-но, ночью мы обычно, чай-десерт.
Оля-спасибо, Ку в рубашечке очень милый вышел)
У нас тоже домашняя ёлка со стеклянными игрушками. Кстати - в Метро значительно скинули на цены стеклянных! И игрушек еще довольно много.Только нужно тщательно осматривать каждую, мы вчера из 4 наборов привезли две отколотых игрушки( хотя все просматривали...
Сейчас пойду поищу свой рецепт имбирных печенек, пекли в прошлом году, нам понравились.
*мне в Икеии нравятся печеньки, те что в ресторанчике у них продаются-вот бы узнать рецепт)))я с собой привезла 30 штук)

----------


## kiara

Имбирное печенько на ёлку)
На 30-40 шт:
Тесто:
90 гр  размягченного сливочного масла
90 гр  сахара
1 яйцо, взбить
225 гр  простой муки
1 ч л пекарского порошка(разрыхлителя)
1 ч л молотого имбиря
1 ч л душистого перца

Украшение:
3-4 леденца, разломанных на маленькие кусочки
150 гр сахарной пудры
1-2 ст л лимонного сока
съедобные серебристые шарики и m&ms или маленькие smarties
ленточки (чтобы вешать на елку)

1. Положить масло и сахар в миску, взбить. Постепенно взбить яйцо, затем просеять муку, пекарский порошок, имбирь и специи. Замесить тесто.
2. Положить тесто на посыпанный мукой стол, слегка замесить, скатать в шар, завернуть в пищевую пленку и положить в холодильник на 30 мин.
3. Разогреть духовку до 180 гр С. Посыпать поверхность стола мукой, помесить еще немного, затем 3/4 теста раскатать скалкой в муке до толщины 3 мм.
4. Проложить противни пергаментом. Формочками вырезать разные формы (мы использовали звездочки и сердечки). Обрезки снова раскатать и вырезать. Вверху каждого печенья сделать маленькую дырочку.
5. Формочками меньшего размера вырезать "окошечки" в центре печений. С помощью лопатки перенести печенье на противень. Остужать в холодильнике 15 мин, затем печь в духовке 8 мин. Вытащить из духовки, положить кусочки леденцов в дырочки и запекать еще 5 мин, пока леденцы не растаят. Дать печенью остыть на противнях перед тем, как доставать.
6. Дальше будем украшать печенье. Смешать сахарную пудру с 1 ст л лимонного сока в миске пока не получится густая паста (добавьте немного лимонного сока, если получается слишком густо). Переложить смесь в полиэтиленовый мешок (или пекарский готовый мешок), закрутить сверху, отрезать маленький кусочек от нижнего уголка и украшать смесью печенье. Сверху на эту пасту можно легко приклеить m&m's или шарики.

P.S. рецепт оригинальный, паста для украшения хорошая, но я ничего не клеила на неё, просто чуть капельки делала - чтобы "рисовать" её надо сноровку)))))у меня такой нет) И посыпки тоже нам не нравятся, они грубые-если просто вешать печеньки на ёлку, то подойдет, а если кушать-то не очень хорошо.

----------


## kiara

Для любителей рыбы и всяких закусочек-рулетиков, мой рецептик 
*домашнего рыбного рулетика со сливочным сыром*
Что нужно:
лосось (филе) 600 г
сыр мягкий сливочный 150 г (какой любите-Филадельфия, например)
масло сливочное 50 г
яйцо 1 шт.
нарезанная зелень 1 ст. л.
кунжутные семечки 1 ст. л.
перец черный молотый по вкусу
соль по вкусу
Для теста:
Мука 1,25 стакана
сливочное масло охлажденное 100 г
яйцо (только желток) 1 шт.
соль 0,25 ч. л.
Сахар щепотка

Муку просеять и смешать с солью и сахаром. Сливочное масло нарезать кубиками, соединить с мукой и перетереть до состояния мелкой крошки. Добавить желток, 1–2 ст. л. воды и замесить эластичное тесто. Сформировать из теста шар, завернуть в пищевую пленку и убрать в холодильник на 1 ч.
Рыбное филе промыть, обсушить и нарезать тонкими ломтиками. Перед этим рыбу лучше немного подморозить.
Тесто раскатать на присыпанном мукой столе в прямоугольник толщиной примерно 5 мм.
Выложить на тесто ломтики рыбы, оставляя по периметру свободные края. Посыпать рыбу солью и перцем. Сверху равномерно смазать сыром. Сливочное масло взбить венчиком, добавить измельченную зелень, перемешать и разложить на рыбе.
Разогреть духовку до 180 °С. Аккуратно свернуть тесто с начинкой в рулет. Концы рулета подогнуть внутрь, чтобы при выпекании не вытекала начинка. Противень смазать маслом и застелить пергаментом. Переложить на него рулет швом вниз. Сделать вилкой проколы по всей поверхности теста. Смазать его слегка взбитым яйцом, посыпать кунжутом. Выпекать 40 мин. Подавать горячим или холодным.

----------


## kiara

Для закусочных волованов или тарталеток
Салат с сельдью
Продукты: 2 филе сельди, 1 авокадо, 1 отварное яйцо, 2-3 огурца, 1 яблоко, 3 ст. ложки отварного риса, 3-4 стрелки зеленого лука, 1 ст. ложка французской горчицы, сок половины лимона, 2-3 ст. ложки растительного масла, 2 веточки укропа, по щепотке майорана, морской соли и свежемолотого черного перца.
Если сельдь слишком соленая, вымочить ее некоторое время в молоке, затем нарезать кусочками.
Снять с авокадо кожуру, вынуть косточки, нарезать небольшими кубиками.
Яичный белок порубить как можно мельче.
Огурцы и яблоко нарезать небольшими кубиками, зеленый лук - колечками. Бережно перемешать сельдь, авокадо, яблоко, огурцы, белок, лук и рис.
Сделать заправку: растереть желток, добавить сок лимона, растительное масло, горчицу, майоран, соль и перец, перемешать и заправить салат.
Украсить веточками укропа.

----------


## летняя мама

> купили такую ёлку классную!
> не могу без живой ёлки, варварство, знаю...но не могу.
> 
> *мне в Икеии нравятся печеньки, те что в ресторанчике у них продаются-вот бы узнать рецепт)))я с собой привезла 30 штук)


завидую)) это я про елку
а почему варварство? их же вроде специально в питомниках для этого выращивают. А производство искусственных экологии вредит, да и потом, когда их выбрасывают тоже не айс.

Я просто подумала, что живая осыпется быстро(у нас воздух очень сухой и батареи огненные), ну и опять же иголки лень из паркета выметать.

есть еще икеевские наборы пряничные домики, уже готовые детальки печенюшные, их только склеить и украсить надо.




> Имбирное печенько на ёлку)


спасибо

----------


## kazangi

насчет переживаний про елки)) это не варварство, продают елки, которые сорняки - под ЛЭП растут или в посадках прореживают, плюс очень много елок сажают специально, на вырубку к нг, так что лесные полезные красавицы живут и здравствуют. Кстати, можно купить елку в горшке, а весной ее высадить в лесу, получется не вырубленное дерево, а выращенное и посаженное.

----------


## kazangi

у нас в этом году елка на привязи(( Вася тянет за игрушки и она валится, он от нее в диком восторге и готов сидеть и сидеть возле нее. Игрушки стеклянные старые, шарики, фигурки и на прищепках, деревянные из Метро, ну и всякие папье-маше и пластика чуть-чуть. Ночью мы тоже не едим, мы в течение дня празднично обедаем и ужинаем и перекусываем)) Готовить буду курицу целиком в травах, может с картошкой, рулеты из лаваша наверное, крабовые палочки с начинкой, бутеры всякие, салаты не хочу вообще, максимум один из любимых.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я зашла пожаловаться. Решила сделать в этом году чудо чудесное Пряничный домик. Как же я с ним умаялась! ООООО! И тесто надо было раскатывать тонко! А я!!! оохохохох. Толстенные стенки, крыша вообще. Это просто что-то! Надо было хоть потренироваться пряники выпекать предварительно. А домик даже не представляю какой будет. Сегодня выпекла. Завтра склеивать буду. Весь дом в муке, дети перепачкались. Меня сначало очень умиляло, потом я как представила, сколько я еще это все буду оттирать.... В общем да. 
Я еще хочу какой-нибудь салат с креветками. Есть у кого-нибудь рецепт в рукаве?

----------


## kiara

О ты героиня!!!! Я решалась один раз-домик был хорошенький, но больше я такой подвиг не повторю)))))
У меня есть пара-тройка с креветками блюд, перейду на комп-напишу точные рецепты.
Есть весьма вкусный Оливье (креветки+вареный картофель+вареные яйца+свежий огурец+маринованный огурец+вареное куриное белое мясо+домашний майонез)
есть коктейльный салат с креветками и рукколой
есть королевские креветки на гриле микроволновка тоже сойдет) с бесподобным цитрусовым соусом
есть ризото с креветками
полента с креветками и еще чего-то))

----------


## Амина

Не надо домик тонко раскатывать, он хрупкий. А толстый - тяжелый выходит) Тут надо золотую середину, которая только с опытом находится))))) Вообще, пряничное тесто - отдельный геморрой) Я два НГ делала, в прошлом году в Икее покупала, в этом и вовсе забила)

----------


## летняя мама

В жж у подруги-книголюбки подсмотрела рецепт имбирных печенек и вдохновившись красивущими фотками этих самых печенек , решила повторить
Рецепт такой, копирую:
*75 г сахара
3 ст ложки меда
1 ч л корицы
1 ч л имбиря
1 щепотка молотой гвоздики
тертая цедра половинки апельсина (я не добавляла, аллергия)
85 г сливочного масла
пол ч л соды
200 г муки
какао
+ при желании белая глазурь
------------------------------------
1. разогреть духовку до 180 гр
2. сахар, мед, 1 ст л воды, специи и цедру положить в большую кастрюлю, довести до кипения помешивая
3. снять с огня, добавить порезанное кусочками масло и соду
4. постепенно добавить муку, пока не получится мягкое тесто
5. тесто - в пленку и в холодильник на пол часа, чтобы затвердело
6. достать, раскатать до толщины 3 мм
7. вырезать Рождественские фигурки (я не нашла формочки в продаже, поэтому нарисовала на картоне что хотела, вырезала шаблоны, и потом просто по шаблонам резала ножом вокруг)
8. Разложить печенье на противне, запекать 10-15 минут
9. Дать остыть, переложить
10. Можно украсить белой глазурью

Получается сладкое, сахара можно и меньше )))*

Из всех ранее испытанных рецептов этот пока самый удачный. Быстро, вкусно, а запах какой... ммм... Слопали сразу почти все. Часть печенек припрятали . Подарим бабушкам-дедушкам. Я готовила с цедрой, и выпекала минут 8.  Видимо, от духовки зависит. У нас 3 большие формочки-человечек пряничный, елочка и снежинка.
На Рождество обязательно еще испеку. Ангелочков)

----------


## kiara

А нам фото-мы тоже хотим вдохновиться!

----------


## летняя мама

Мне собственно и фотографировать нечего. Всё слопали уже. А те. что на подарки -завернуты в пегамент и упакованы в пакетики в форме пряничных человечков. Делюсь первоисточником http://taberko.livejournal.com/?skip=20. Очень понравилась фотография, где печеньки на веточках за окном -для птичек. Мои подарочные тоже с белыми атласными ленточками. Полный плагиат))

----------


## Амина

Вообще, считается, что пряникам нужно созреть недели 2-3) Потому их сильно заранее делают.

----------


## Амина

Я свои домики по этому рецепту делала: http://www.forum.u-samovara.ru/index...indpost&p=2901

----------


## летняя мама

> Вообще, считается, что пряникам нужно созреть недели 2-3) Потому их сильно заранее делают.


Да, я про это тоже читала. В прошлом году покупала пряники "Царский пряник"  http://www.royalpryanik.ru/component...d,19/Itemid,4/, красивые , конечно, но какие-то черствые что-ли . Как раз недели три после выпечки лежали)
Я еще читала, что само тесто должно день-два полежать. Я точно не помню, но, кажется, это про архангельские козули писали.

----------


## летняя мама

Пряничный домик точно не осилю. Один раз пыталась икеевский склеить, не получилось.
*Амина*,утащила Вашу ссылочку себе в закладки. Такие красивые домики)

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, с наступающим Новым годом!
Пусть он будет наполнен счастьем, яркими событиями, незабываемыми впечатлениями и чудесами!

- Кто это там, в кустах? – поинтересовалась Алиса.
- Чудеса, - ответил Чеширский Кот.
- А что они там делают?
- Как и положено чудесам – случаются. («Приключения Алисы в стране чудес» Льюис Кэрролл)

----------


## kiara

Спасибо за поздравление, Оля! Мы тоже поздравляем всех с Новым годом, желаем всем теплых семейных праздников, счастья и радости!

----------


## Kusya

> В жж у подруги-книголюбки подсмотрела рецепт имбирных печенек и вдохновившись красивущими фотками этих самых печенек , решила повторить


Летняя мама, спасибо за несложный рецепт, очень люблю такие печеньки!

Только я слышала, что мёд нельзя нагревать, при нагревании образуется канцероген, или этому нельзя верить?

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, спасибо за несложный рецепт, очень люблю такие печеньки!
> 
> Только я слышала, что мёд нельзя нагревать, при нагревании образуется канцероген, или этому нельзя верить?


Я тоже про такое слышала, и мед в горячий чай никогда не добавляю. А в рецептах часто встречаю, Бум надеяться, что при остывании все в норму приходит)). Если раз в год печеньку испечь, то, наверное, ничего страшного.

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, ищу МК по новогодним поделкам. Помню, Домик ссылки на ЖЖ давала, со всякими красивостями. Найти не могу. Подскажите что-нибудь?
А ещё мне квиллинг сейчас в душу запал, Вике на ДР открытку хэнд-мэйд подарили, суперская! Хочу тоже попробовать.

Вы как к НГ готовитесь?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девчат, ищу МК по новогодним поделкам. Помню, Домик ссылки на ЖЖ давала, со всякими красивостями. Найти не могу. Подскажите что-нибудь?
> А ещё мне квиллинг сейчас в душу запал, Вике на ДР открытку хэнд-мэйд подарили, суперская! Хочу тоже попробовать.
> 
> Вы как к НГ готовитесь?


Мы елку маленькую поставили и гирлянду повесили. 
Вот открытая страница, собираюсь таких звездочек с детьми поделать http://ta-lulla.livejournal.com/1119.html
Там же журнал и много новогоднего.

----------


## yakudza

Как насчет того, чтобы возобновить идею писать друг другу письма к НГ? Времени остается мало, но, думаю, получить письмо в январе - тоже неплохо.

----------


## kiara

Кать,я сейчас много интересного черпаю на fb и в инстаграм у пользователя produmamka. Очень интересные МК, причем почти все для реализации детьми! Посмотри,если есть там регистрация.
По подготовке -у нас на эту неделю генеральная уборка,а дальше украшаем окошки и приступаем к поделкам) пока только Ку купил маленькую золотую елочку и мы ее нарядили такими же малюсенькими игрушками)

----------


## yakudza

> Мы елку маленькую поставили и гирлянду повесили. 
> Вот открытая страница, собираюсь таких звездочек с детьми поделать http://ta-lulla.livejournal.com/1119.html
> Там же журнал и много новогоднего.


Спасибо! Классный журнал!
И очень понравились идеи упаковки подарков http://ta-lulla.livejournal.com/11622.html

----------


## yakudza

Здесь ещё мне понравились мастер-классы по рукоделию! 
http://masterclassy.ru/podelki/detsk...vymi-foto.html

----------


## Амина

А я снежинки вырезаю. Подсела страшно. Вырезаю и молюсь: "Отпусти меня, чудо-трава..." Не отпускает)))))

----------


## kazangi

> А я снежинки вырезаю. Подсела страшно. Вырезаю и молюсь: "Отпусти меня, чудо-трава..." Не отпускает)))))


 Мариш, попробуй вытынанки

----------


## Амина

> Мариш, попробуй вытынанки


Ой, мамочки, а что это?

----------


## kazangi

> Ой, мамочки, а что это?


 набери в яндексе, распечатывай и вырезай, похуже снежинок, может отобьет тебе всю охоту вообще когда-нибудь вырезать))

----------


## kazangi

> Ой, мамочки, а что это?


http://demiart.ru/forum/uploads5/pos...1272875780.jpg например))

----------


## Амина

> http://demiart.ru/forum/uploads5/pos...1272875780.jpg например))


О, ужас) у меня от одного вида желание отбило) Снежинка - это ж волшебство! вырезаешь на согнутом листе какую-то корюльку, разворачиваешь - шедевр!)))

----------


## kazangi

> О, ужас) у меня от одного вида желание отбило) Снежинка - это ж волшебство! вырезаешь на согнутом листе какую-то корюльку, разворачиваешь - шедевр!)))


у меня знакомая елочки-вытынанки вырезала, тоже лист как-то складывала, потом открываешь - елочка))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, ну что - как успехи?)
Елочки нарядили все? Снежинок "понавырёзывали" (с)?)))
Давайте красотой делиться)!!!!
И сразу вопрос - *что из кулинарных шедевров у вас в этом году на столе?*
Я уже битый час торчу за компом, голова пухнет, вроде немного определидсь, но все таки - оооочень хочется свежих идей!

----------


## kiara

Немного информации о предстоящем годе Деревянной Лошадки)
*2014 – й год – год деревянной синей лошади. Причем, точного определения цвета нет, в разных источниках говорится о синем или зеленом цвете.* 
Но, тем не менее, в одежде, украшениях и сервировке стола можно использовать синий, зеленый, голубой, бирюзовый, фиолетовый цвета, применять аксессуары серебряного цвета, а также другие, соответствующие окрасу этих животных. Следует избегать ярких, резких оттенков, чтобы не вызвать неодобрения лошади в течение всего следующего года.
Для удачной сервировки стола важно определиться с цветом скатерти, салфеток и посуды, которые должны гармонировать между собой. Скатерть можно постелить синюю или зеленую. Особенно стильно будет смотреться белая скатерть и цветные, например, синие полосы на ней. Просто классическая белая скатерть тоже всегда будет уместна. Нужно только подобрать контрастные салфетки и посуду.
На новогоднем столе должна отражаться символика наступающего года.
Поскольку стихия будущего года – дерево, используйте в сервировке деревянную посуду, расписные деревянные ложки, вазы из дерева.
Возле фигурки деревянной лошадки разместите символическую уздечку – веревочку или ленту красного цвета, а также поставьте прозрачный сосуд с водой и тарелочку рубленого сена.
В центр стола поместите главное блюдо, оформленное в виде лошади. Это может быть ваш любимый салат или торт.
Побалуйте хозяйку наступающего года кумысом, сыром, ржаными сухариками, овсяным печеньем.
Украшая комнату, хорошо бы над дверью повесить подкову и бубенчики– амулет года, которые несомненно принесут вам удачу, только они должны висеть там весь год.
Лошадь – чистое животное, гордое, но выносливое, обладающее колоссальным здоровьем, очень доброе и привязанное к семейному очагу.
Поэтому встречать новый 2014 год лучше всего в семейном кругу, среди родных и близких.
(источник - необъятные просторы интернета)

----------


## kazangi

мы сегодня елку нарядили) подарки заготовили)) на новогодний стол не знаю что будет, поедем в деревню и там решим. Кстати год лошади наступит еще не скоро)) у китайцев другой календарь, так что встречая синюю лошадь не прогневите уходящую змею

----------

